# 150 gallon planted lighting question



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a 150 gallon tank that is 48"w x 24"d x 30"h. I'm really new to the planted fish aquarium. I made mineralized soil capped with black sand. My lighting is what I have questions about. I have 2 beamswork 800's on the tank right now. I started with only one but some of the plants started to die so I figured I wasn't getting enough light penitration. I put a second one on the other day. A local fish member gave me some of his clippings, but I don't know what they are called. I don't know if the lights I have will do the trick or not. Here are the specs on the lights. 

Dimension: 48" X 5" X 1"

174x HQ 0.1W LED (162x 10000K daylight, 12x 460nm Actinic)
1810 Lumen
Super slim housing in black finish. 
2 mode ON / OFF power switch ( Full mode and lunar mode)
Extend-able bracket . 50" max lenght.
AC110-240V AC adapter
CE ceritifed.

I could use some help. Thanks


----------



## snichols (Jun 18, 2013)

Biomarine,

They will really need the type of plants you have or wan to keep to give lighting answers. The different types need different quantities of light.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## snichols (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice looking tank. I think you will be told to add more plants. Someone with more experience will need to let you know about the plants, I can't tell by looking what they are.


----------

